# JDM Sentra B14 Thread



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Okay, i uploaded new pics since the pics i posted before using the old server was gone.

Here's a 95 Nissan Sentra Series III (As they call it here) Super Saloon


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

and the EX Saloon


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

get me some Lucino stuff


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

pretty sweet..now drop herrr


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

And a random b13


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

exalta see if u can locate the grill on the first b14 for me that looks hot.

http://sentraclubph.reallysucks.com/featured/liamnew03.JPG


----------



## 1beatsentra (Nov 3, 2004)

hey where could i go to locate some jdm parts for my 97 b14


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

exalta, please pm me for more info on the front bumper. my uncle works in "customs" there in Manila and i would love to get my hands on the bumper.

Ben


----------



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

you can actually ask your uncle to look around for it in a place called Banaue in quezon city; they have TONS and TONS of jdm autoparts there


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

so they sell the knock offs in banaue?


----------



## B-iLL (Oct 29, 2004)

What's that front kit for that random B13? That is hot. 900 degrees hot.


----------



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

sir exalta, ill be the one to answer their queries since you're not here! :thumbup: 

bro, what do you mean by knock offs? if you're saying aftermarket stuff, they do sell them as well, taiwan made, japan made, china made, us made, etc but here , banaue is well known as a surplus district for us filipino car enthusiasts  

to answer your question on what the body kit of the random b13 is; its the jdm sunny 4 foglamp bumper its an oem piece i agree that it looks quite hot!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

the ones being sold in Banaue are the real-deal off the port surplus OEM parts. No cheap ass fiberglass or polyurethane.

Also, your uncle can scout this place in Makati called "Evangelista". It's almost the same as Banaue.

By the way Liu, the grille you're asking about isnt OEM, its aftermarket


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thanks for the pics man


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok any idea how i can get it ( the grill ) exalta ??


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

actually, my officemate has one on his Series 3 sentra (same as the pic) i'll ask him where to get one. It isnt OEM though, its fiberglass


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that fine.. i jes want to add it to my product list


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i wouldnt mind having one
lemme know if you find out anything


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Exalta said:


>


is it justr the angle or do I see one-piece headlamps?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Those are one-piece headlights :thumbup: 

*We have three B14 variants:*


*Series 3:* Same taillight size and headlights as the usdm b14
like the first sentra i posted in page 1 

*Series 4* Crystal headlights, grille and signals(Lucino type), has different taillight shape

*Exalta* Crystal tails and headlights, "_Infinitized"_ interior, different hood, trunk (my ride is an Exalta...check my cardomain page in my sig for more detailed pics


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those exalta headlight are one sweet item . i can get them but too bad it wont really fit the usdm sentra which totally bites cuz those looks hot


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> those exalta headlight are one sweet item . i can get them but too bad it wont really fit the usdm sentra which totally bites cuz those looks hot


will they fit the 200sx, how much would they cost?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those wont fit the 200sx or sentra without heavy heavy modifications


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Exalta said:


> Those are one-piece headlights :thumbup:


yea, but these look like one-piece for the P11 (g20 over here)


>


These look like they'd fit our B14.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Guess what guys, I confirmed from the local Nissan dealer (I work for car loans) that the JDM Sunny bumper, the Sentra GTS bumper, fits USDM B14's like stock.The Exalta one piece headlights,have to be matched with the exalta grille and bumper though to fit the USDM B14 (B14A for us over here)


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

looks like the hood and fenders as well? looks like a direct bolt up though...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

this is really hot! i love the chrome on the hood and the emblem also the lights and yes it does look as though if u got the bumper, hood, fenders, and lights it would fit perfectly. i love it


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

*Lucino/Sentra Series IV pics*

Sentra Series IV (for Asia)
Lucino (for Mexico)


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Some "_easy_" Sentra Series III conversion tips for those with USDM Sentras (Why?because it shares the same body unlike the Sentra Series IV or Lucino as you call it)



*Super Saloon conversion:*
-get clear front signals with amber inner lens(crystal type optional)
-shave your front antenna
-use a power antenna on the rear quarter panel
-get Super Saloon trunk panel
-get Super Saloon emblem


*EX Saloon conversion:*
-get clear front signals with amber inner lens(crystal type optional)
-shave the front antenna
-transfer to the roof above the driver
-get an EX Saloon trunk panel
-shave your third brake light
-get EX Saloon emblem


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

*EX Saloon pics*




















A fellow members ride. Thanks Andres :thumbup: 
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/634485/1

*The power antenna*












*the power folding mirrors*


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey exalta, think you could get me a set of folding mirrors and the switch? Aztec red.


----------



## FilthyImp (Oct 18, 2004)

WOW...I just help but comment on the fact that all those pictures are from PiNAS!!! How cool is that...I'm so lame to be thinking that our country (i'm pilipino) can actually have cool cars!!! haha

In anycase, so weird, to think that my 200SX SE is a super saloon (well kinda) in PINAS. Wow, the JDM parts are freakin awsome too. Now I gotta call my "pare's" for hook ups on JDM parts. HAHA


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Hoy kamusta pare? :thumbup: 

Send over some USDM parts!!!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

...........i gotta ask..........how are they JDM then........from the Phillies.......


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

i'll trade my antenna and mirrors for jdm ones


----------



## PANGUANO (Jun 26, 2004)

*TAIL LIGHTS*

HI EXALTA










THANKS !!!
ANDRES
MY SENTRA "APOLLO"


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey exalta, click the red link in my sig. If there's anything you want, I may trade you for some folding mirrors.


----------



## FilthyImp (Oct 18, 2004)

Exalta said:


> Hoy kamusta pare? :thumbup:
> 
> Send over some USDM parts!!!


Kamuta na rin?? OO Ba....taga saan ka ba sa PI?

Lets see if we can setup some trading system. Those tail lights look way too much like the G20 here. Actually, the car is a G20 I believe here in US. So I think those tailights should be in your neighborhood junk yard! hahha


----------



## FilthyImp (Oct 18, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> ...........i gotta ask..........how are they JDM then........from the Phillies.......


LOL oh yah huh...so let's call them PDM's hahahhaha Filipino's, funny little characters! Oh wait, I'm filipino too!

LOL :loser:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Okay, so let's call em PDM parts  

Hmm, ill check out what USDM parts would fit and look good on mine.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I still fail to the see tha fascination with this... You know some kid in Japan is saying..."wow look it's a USA 200SX or Sentra Badge"....lol

Super Salon badges...haha yuk


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

FilthyImp said:


> WOW...I just help but comment on the fact that all those pictures are from PiNAS!!! How cool is that...I'm so lame to be thinking that our country (i'm pilipino) can actually have cool cars!!! haha
> 
> In anycase, so weird, to think that my 200SX SE is a super saloon (well kinda) in PINAS. Wow, the JDM parts are freakin awsome too. Now I gotta call my "pare's" for hook ups on JDM parts. HAHA


You're 200SX SE is a 200SX SE.... period...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> I still fail to the see tha fascination with this... You know some kid in Japan is saying..."wow look it's a USA 200SX or Sentra Badge"....lol
> 
> Super Salon badges...haha yuk











so some of us would like to convert their cars......i have a jetta runninf around these parts with "bora" on the back, and i was allways like what the hell is that? and i rememberd the car and would see it all the time. then i realized that it is probly called that in europe or where ever. but a "JDM" conversion is one of those things that makes your car stand out (in the non rice way)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

myoung said:


> You're 200SX SE is a 200SX SE.... period...


it's a "Lucino" 

Hey, ain't nothin wrong with a set of power folding mirrors, the paint is starting to fade on mine anyhow , guess that means I need new mirrors


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

*THe JDM stands out...*

The bumper w/ the double foglights look best on any USDM b14 in my opinion,....that set up will definnetly get people doing "double takes " on your cars conversion,.... now the $$ you have to spend to get that conversion is a different story,.... oh how it is nice to dream, ......................... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :asleep:


----------

